# Is there a Monster Mud alternative?



## iHalloween (Sep 10, 2008)

Hi all,

Just like the title says... Does anyone have a better "Monster Mud". 

What I'd like to be able to do is create light full sized Zombies and creature and stuff... Any Ideas? Oh ya, and weather proof!! I have a generic zombie full size monster now (that I made) but, he wears real clothes and I don't want to leave him outside, specially this time of year as we tend to get lots of rain!

:voorhees:


----------



## Zombie Manor (Sep 11, 2008)

What is the zombie made of?


----------



## iHalloween (Sep 10, 2008)

What I did with that Zombie was measure my own limbs, then, I used 2" X 2" lumber from HD... very cheap... created the basic pose then covered (one at a time) my limbs with plastic wrap. On top of the plastic wrap went (roughly) 6" strips of duct tape. I taped all the duct tape limbs together, around the wooded skeletal shape and stuffed em with newspaper. Still with me? Good! Now... I used a method called corpsing, where you cover an object with latex carpet adhesive (awesome stuff!) and paper towels. Do a little painting... add some old clothes... and bam! Instant Zombie! You could just as easy add a Jason Voorhees mask and bam instant Jason too! Or any mask for that matter!

I should take some pic of my props and post em I guess!


----------



## octoberist (Apr 3, 2007)

iHalloween said:


> Just like the title says... Does anyone have a better "Monster Mud".


I use Sculpt or Coat. It's light and flexible.

http://www.sculpturalarts.com/foamcoating.htm


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

ya you should take pics,, anyway monster mud is a cheap way out -im sure there is tons of stuff out there--like sculpt coat,,, fiberglass,


----------



## iHalloween (Sep 10, 2008)

Where do you get the Sculpt or Coat from? Just that website? I've never seen that before.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Sculpt or coat is a rather expensive but versatile product that dries like a flexible plastic. A little goes along way. 

As far as alternative to MM, I've heard of someone soaking cloth in plain latex paint and letting it dry. Very cheap, and it's weather proof too.


----------



## octoberist (Apr 3, 2007)

iHalloween said:


> Where do you get the Sculpt or Coat from? Just that website? I've never seen that before.


You can get it from that site and from theatrical supply companies. It's a little pricey but a little seems to go a long way.

This scarecrow's head was made from burlap and Sculpt or Coat.
*








*
and this snake baby was made from pool noodles covered with cheesecloth and Sculpt or Coat.

*


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Although well done, those are two of the strangest props I've ever seen. Like I said, they are well done!


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

LOL doc! strange is good.

Yes, coating fabric in latex paint only works well. It will hold its form but doesn't have the weight of MM. Sculpt or Coat also works well.

In this prop, the front dress and cheesecloth veil were done in SOC. The robe was done in latex paint.


----------



## iHalloween (Sep 10, 2008)

Far out guys, those are some awesome props! What happens to cloth if you soak it in latex paint? Does it take forever to dry? Is it heavy and rubbery? I think I might try it...


----------



## octoberist (Apr 3, 2007)

Dr Morbius said:


> Although well done, those are two of the strangest props I've ever seen.


Although you meant your remark as a slight, I will take it as a compliment. Thanks!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

octoberist said:


> Although you meant your remark as a slight, I will take it as a compliment. Thanks!


Oh no, no slight at all! I really do like them, they are orignal...but strange. Like Dave said, strange is good! Maybe unusual would have been a more accurate description of what I meant. I've just never seen props like them before. Sorry if I came across the wrong way. Yes, consider it a compliment!


----------



## octoberist (Apr 3, 2007)

Dr Morbius said:


> Oh no, no slight at all! I really do like them, they are orignal...but strange. Like Dave said, strange is good! Maybe unusual would have been a more accurate description of what I meant. I've just never seen props like them before. Sorry if I came across the wrong way. Yes, consider it a compliment!


Ooops my mistake. Thanks!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

octoberist said:


> Ooops my mistake. Thanks!


Trust me, if I don't like something, I'll say it outright. No worries, sometimes it's hard to express myself fully in writing. I have confused many people before, and probably will again.


----------

